# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Sugerencias >  Creación de un Chat

## Patrick I. O'Malley

Últimamente, viene siendo habitual que varios temas 'sesudos' acaben en la sección de cambalache por culpa de un par de estúpidos que se pasan todo el día soltando chorradas.

Creo que sería interesante que este foro contuviera un Chat en el que esos deslenguados puedan dar rienda suelta a su verborrea irrefrenable, dejando el foro un poco más tranquilo. En dicho Chat estarían vigentes las normas básicas sobre no revelar turcos ni faltarse al respeto... en fin, las habituales.

Lo considero interesante porque en muchas ocasiones las respeustas serias se pierden entre las tontería de ESOS graciosetes que parece que nunca se toman la magia en serio.

¡Por un FORO sin graciosillos!

----------


## ignoto

Si no se puede faltar al respeto, entonces mejor lo dejamos correr.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Vale, pues que se pueda...

Ignoto, eres un

----------


## ignoto

Po fale pero ya mestás mandando un MP con lo de las caritas nuevas.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Pues va a ser que no...

----------


## zarkov

> ¡Por un FORO sin graciosillos!


¿Sin ningún graciosillo?
¿Nunca?

----------


## zarkov

Lo del chat, totalmente de acuerdo.

----------


## lop1

Que gran idea O'Malley  :D  :D  yo tambien apoyo lo del chat.
Me apunto! creo que no seria dificil habilitar la sección "chat"
Saludos

----------


## ExTrEm0

> Últimamente, viene siendo habitual que varios temas 'sesudos' acaben en la sección de cambalache por culpa de un par de estúpidos que se pasan todo el día soltando chorradas.
> 
> ¡Por un FORO sin graciosillos!


Yo sé de uno que es de esos graciosillos y no quiero señalar    :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## ignoto

Vamos a ver.
Ya hubo un chat.
Una vez conseguí que hubiera otra persona al mismo tiempo que yo y pudimos hablar unos segundos.

¿Recordáis el chat de la dama? Los primero días mucho cachondeo, mucho "Soy un jaquer" (¿Recuerdas Fer?), muchas risas y mucho de todo. Con el tiempo la gente lo va dejando y acaba por no haber nunca nadie conectado.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Mamáaaaaaaa, Ignoto me está chafando la ideaaaaa!

----------


## lop1

Creo que se podria poner en la sección magia general...
Si no hubiera mucha gente...no se... alomejor solo se podria entrar en una hora determinada... :roll:  no le veo muchas salidas :-( ... pero me gustaria :(  
Saludos (se podria intentar y si no funciona pues se quita)

----------


## Damael

> En dicho Chat estarían vigentes las normas básicas sobre no revelar *turcos* ni faltarse al respeto... en fin, las habituales
> 
> ¡Por un FORO sin graciosillos!


Estaría bien eso del chat, pero ¿ se podría revelar _trucos_ a los que no sean oriundos de Turquía?, sin faltarle al respeto a los turcos, claro.
Ya sé que las letran bailan de vez en cuando, pero no lo podía resistir, como últimamente se lleva la caza del ortografiator...
Saludos

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

¿Así que estáis todo el día así ?

----------


## ExTrEm0

Uy O'Malley, estamos fallando:




> Lo considero interesante porque en muchas ocasiones las  respeustas  serias...


¿Qué bebiste anoche, bandido?

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Leñe, que tengo al jefe danzando alrededor y no es fácil repasar...

----------


## Nach0

He estado en muchos foros (no de ilusionismo) y el resultado de poner un chat fueron, o que el foro empieza a perder importancia o que el chat caerá en desuso y nadie entrará.

A mi entender no son compatibles un foro y un chat.
La diferencia esta que en un foro queda todo registrado para consultas posteriores y en un chat al ser solo msg instantaneos, quizas se este hablando algo interesante entre dos personas y las demas nunca se enterarían.

Igualmente creo que entraría al chat si lo hacen, pero soy reacio a ambos.
SLds.

Nach0

----------


## zarkov

Distintos medios, distintas funciones.

En el foro lo que se busca es la relación offline mientras que en el chat prima la inmediatez, el online.

El foro lo que aporta es la permanencia de la información/conocimiento para su posterior consulta mientras que el chat es una herramienta de comunicación instantánea en la línea de herramientas como el tam-tam, el teléfono, el correo electrónico, etc.

Yo diría que no son antagónicas, sino todo lo contrario, complementarias.

Pongo un ejemplo:
Conozco el caso de dos personas que se ponen a escribir un relato en conjunto. Revisan y proponen ideas sobre cada párrafo del relato mediante messenger (chat en nuestro caso). Cuando llegan a un acuerdo y validan el trabajo lo suben a un espacio común en Internet (el foro). Y de esta manera tan simple construyen y completan el trabajo con ambas herramientas. El trabajo es muy productivo, muy dinámico, rápido y además no se pierde nada. Además las conversaciones se pueden guardar si fuera necesario, nada se pierde y se gana en relación directa.

De todos modos aquí, a ciertas horas, el foro se utiliza casi como un chat pero sin sus ventajas:
Hay varios usuarios que están poniendo posts de forma casi simultánea en el mismo hilo con un toma y daca de mensajes constante (casi como un chat).

La cosa no es fácil pero puede funcionar. Sólo hay que tener en cuenta que cada cosa tiene sus ventajas e inconvenientes y que además el trabajo de los moderadores de un chat o como se les quiera denominar es más dificil e intensivo que en un foro, siempre que se quiera que existan.

Hay modalidades que imagino que muchos conocerán en las que la sala de chat se abre a cierta hora. Imaginaros al ínclito O'Malley disponible online resolviendo dudas sobre la marcha o gastando sus apreciadas bromillas   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> Imaginaros al ínclito O'Malley disponible online resolviendo dudas sobre la marcha o gastando sus apreciadas bromillas


Sería maravilloso pero os costaría mucho

----------


## DarkHairy

bueno aqui creo e leido esto q pidieron y e "fabricado" un chat es provisorio pero algo es algo no?
http://www.cibertad.com/vchat/index....tagia&77486,98
solo deben entrar a esta pagina y registrarse nos vemos...

----------


## nick63nick

> He estado en muchos foros (no de ilusionismo) y el resultado de poner un chat fueron, o que el foro empieza a perder importancia o que el chat caerá en desuso y nadie entrará.
> 
> A mi entender no son compatibles un foro y un chat.
> La diferencia esta que en un foro queda todo registrado para consultas posteriores y en un chat al ser solo msg instantaneos, quizas se este hablando algo interesante entre dos personas y las demas nunca se enterarían.
> 
> Igualmente creo que entraría al chat si lo hacen, pero soy reacio a ambos.
> SLds.
> 
> Nach0


Pues estoy de acuerdo con NACHO, yo por la experiencia que tengo también de otros foros (tampco de ilusionismo), es que cuando se introdujo el chat, el foro perdió bastante ya la postre el chat también acabó casi en deshuso.

Yo creo que la función de los foros es "offline" y como medio sobre todo de consulta y soy de la opinión que casi, casi, son incompatibles foro y chat.

De todas maneras, si se pone, pues seguramente que alguna vez entraré, pero para mí saco mucho más partido del foro tal cual, que del chat.

Eso sí, se decida lo que se decida, será respetado por supuesto.

Saludos

----------


## nick63nick

> He estado en muchos foros (no de ilusionismo) y el resultado de poner un chat fueron, o que el foro empieza a perder importancia o que el chat caerá en desuso y nadie entrará.
> 
> A mi entender no son compatibles un foro y un chat.
> La diferencia esta que en un foro queda todo registrado para consultas posteriores y en un chat al ser solo msg instantaneos, quizas se este hablando algo interesante entre dos personas y las demas nunca se enterarían.
> 
> Igualmente creo que entraría al chat si lo hacen, pero soy reacio a ambos.
> SLds.
> 
> Nach0


Pues estoy de acuerdo con NACHO, yo por la experiencia que tengo también de otros foros (tampco de ilusionismo), es que cuando se introdujo el chat, el foro perdió bastante ya la postre el chat también acabó casi en deshuso.

Yo creo que la función de los foros es "offline" y como medio sobre todo de consulta y soy de la opinión que casi, casi, son incompatibles foro y chat.

De todas maneras, si se pone, pues seguramente que alguna vez entraré, pero para mí saco mucho más partido del foro tal cual, que del chat.

Eso sí, se decida lo que se decida, será respetado por supuesto.

Saludos

----------


## Nach0

> Pongo un ejemplo:
> Conozco el caso de dos personas que se ponen a escribir un relato en conjunto. Revisan y proponen ideas sobre cada párrafo del relato mediante messenger (chat en nuestro caso). Cuando llegan a un acuerdo y validan el trabajo lo suben a un espacio común en Internet (el foro).


Creo que esto es muy poco probable que suceda, dependerá de cada persona si quiere compartirlo o no con los demás.

Les pongo un ejemplo, alguna vez vieron que un foro surja de un chat y que además haya tenido éxito? Yo nunca, en caso inverso estoy seguro que tampoco funcionará.

Slds.
Nach0

----------


## zarkov

Todo esto es muy largo de postear. Pero el ejemplo que ponía es real.
Yo conozco muchos ejemplos de perfectas simbiosis de foros y chats.

El caso era la posibilidad de ponerlo en marcha aquí y eso parece que no se va a hacer, que era lo importante.

El mundo de la colaboración en espacios comunes es fascinante y merece la pena, el que esté interesado, un acercamiento más en profundidad. El compartir conocimiento y sus mecanismos... también tiene su miga. No parece éste el sitio adecuado para debatirlo. A mí de todos modos me puede la deformación profesional.

Un saludo.

----------


## Asdepic4s

> Iniciado por Magic O'Malley
> 
> Últimamente, viene siendo habitual que varios temas 'sesudos' acaben en la sección de cambalache por culpa de un par de estúpidos que se pasan todo el día soltando chorradas.
> 
> ¡Por un FORO sin graciosillos!
> 
> 
> Yo sé de uno que es de esos graciosillos y no quiero señalar


 jo ... vale... no vuelvo a contar chistes... :(

 :!: AsDeîc4s :!:

----------


## juanete

Es una excelente idea, tengo ganas de decir una que otras cosas a algunos miembros de este foro, pero el señor reglamento no me lo permite... :evil:

----------


## Nach0

Para que esta el MP entonces?
SLds.

----------


## juanete

Es que es más interesante, cuando hay otros leyendo y pueden opinar  :Lol:   :Lol:   :shock:  8-)

----------


## El_caos

> Es que es más interesante, cuando hay otros leyendo y pueden opinar    :shock:  8-)



MMMMmmmm,,,,, siente observado juanete,, ja ja ja   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :P  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:

----------


## El_caos

púes bien siguiendo la línea del ortografiator o también conocido como el inquisiteitor, acataré la vía de la moral y las buenas costumbres,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,  ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,  ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,.............................  ...........................
.......................................
.......................................

Ya suficiente!!!!,,,ja ja ja   :Lol:   :Lol:  
En cuanto al foro,,mmmm de acuerdo con NachO es como hablar al aire, "el viento se lleva las palabras y lo escrito, escrito queda"

----------


## nevulo

A mi me parece buena idea la del IRC, solo habria que poner un pequeño link debajo del de magiapotagia o donde fuese para acceder al canal #magiapotagia del IRC (Nota para Mariano, como añadirlo: http://www.irc-hispano.org/index.php?seccion=servicios ) En caso de que no calase la idea de ponerlo aqui, se puede acceder mediante java o html desde otras muchas paginas como: 
http://www.irc-hispano.org/index.php?seccion=portada 
De esta forma no seria necesario que un servidor camfrog estuviese conectado ya que esto es 24 horas.
En caso de que alguien quisiese usar un programa mas solido se puede usar mIRC o IRCap.
En mi opinion si que puede funcionar de forma paralela al foro y realizarse quedadas instantaneas cuando halla mucha gente conectada con un solo clic.
Si alguien quiere mas info sobre IRC gustoso os contestaré(si mis limitados conocimientos me lo permiten)
Un saludo

----------


## ignoto

Vale.
Os aviso a todos que soy un jaquer.

----------


## Nach0

jaquer = hacker?

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> Os aviso a todos que soy un jaquer.


¿Jaquer mater? (¿Cielos, Ignoto es Chiquito jugando al ajedreeeeeezerrrr!)

----------


## elphreaker

Me leiste la mente , yo os puedo ayudar llevo años siendo web master de varias webs en php, asp y html y puedo ayudar a quien quiera que sea el webmaster ahacer un chat que se pueda integrar en los foros , para que la jente se anime mas ya que pueda ver como va el chat mientras ojea los foros y entonces la comunicacion se hará mucho mas fluida.
Poneros en contacto conmigo atraves de mp o el messenger y os paso los appelets y os ayudo a montarlos.

 :P                             :Wink:

----------


## ignoto

Soy un... ¡Ja, ja, ja, jaquer! (Con sonido de risa malvada).

----------


## MrKhaki

No entiendo por qué se quieren multiplicar entes que ya existen. Es decir, en el IRC-hispano YA existen canales de magia.

Actualmente estan activos #soloparamagos (es el chat de MagicWorldWeb, que normalmente está con clave, aunque en ocasiones queda abierto). En él podréis encontrar en ocasiones a WoodyAragon y a FPalmero.

Está también actualmente creado un chat llamado #Magia-Potagia. El creador es un nick que no localizo aun, ya que la mayor parte del tiempo estoy yo solamente en ese salon. De igual modo está también registrado ya el canal #magiapotagia.

El foro de la dama también tenía un canal, el cual ha desaparecido ya.

En fin, todos los que useis IRC, podeis conectaros a cualquiera de esos canales. En el de MagicWorld en ocasiones suele haber "algo" de gente...

----------

